# Rotary table



## Julian (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I recently acquired a second-hand 6" rotary table complete with dividing plates. Problem is that the plates are small. They are about 75nn dia instead of the usual 100mm and the fixing holes are in an unusual position. They are at about ten to two viewed from the front. The plates were already attached and were missing the brass fingers but I should be able to make some of them. The standard rotary table turning knob was not present so again I may have to make one. The table turns in ratio 40:1. The circle in the centre taps out to give a large centre hole but with no taper. 
If I know the make I should be able to buy spares and more div plates but no markings whatsoever. Anyone got any ideas or suggestions?
















julian


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Julian,
By the looks of it this rotary table has been 'lashed up' to attempt to put a dividing set on it, as the bits definitely look home made compared to the RT, which by the casting flash on the locking handles looks like a commercial basic unit. It isn't just missing the handle, it should also have a scale on there for minutes and seconds, which usually stays on the unit when the dividing set is attached.
In model engineer you used to be able to buy the basic plates with holes already in them, that is what I did to fill in a few hole spacing gaps in the set I have for mine.
What you need to do is buy a RT with a dividing set on it so you can make some plates for this one. :twisted: 

John


----------



## cfellows (Nov 3, 2007)

That's  a nice lookin little rotary table.  Why don't you make your own dividing plates.  I used a simple cad program to draw up linear scales for the number of holes I wanted and printed them on strips of paper that I cut out and taped around the outside of my rotary table.  You can create any number of divisions you want that way.  It's plenty close enough for dividing plates.

Chuck


----------



## compound driver (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Julian
Looks like a good little setup with as John said some bodges. To echo make your own disks using cad or the old fashioned way with buttons and youl be in the game.

cheers Kevin


----------

